# NIE number in Frigiliana.



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,was at the local police station today to get information on NIE numbers for both of us and as nice as he was I kind of got the impression the policeman we spoke to wasn't to sure about the correct process he told us we would have to go to Polica National in Torre del mar in Valez Malaga so thought I would just check on here as I didn't fancy going there to be sent back Frigiliana or Nerja.

Thanks
Nick.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Nicksmith said:


> Hi,was at the local police station today to get information on NIE numbers for both of us and as nice as he was I kind of got the impression the policeman we spoke to wasn't to sure about the correct process he told us we would have to go to Polica National in Torre del mar in Valez Malaga so thought I would just check on here as I didn't fancy going there to be sent back Frigiliana or Nerja.
> 
> Thanks
> Nick.


The policeman was correct. You will need to go to the Extranjeria office which is within the Comisaria de Policia Nacional building in Torre del Mar. It's on the main road which goes through TDM, not far after the Supersol supermarket if you are coming from the Nerja direction, and on the same side of the road. They operate a numbered ticket system and they only issue a certain number each morning so I advise you to get there by 9am at the latest or you may have a wasted journey as the tickets for that day might have all gone. When your number comes up you go to the desk and hand in your form plus supporting documents (it's best to have the form downloaded and completed in advance), then you'll be given a payment slip which you take to a local bank (there's one not far away on the opposite side of the road), they stamp the form as paid and you then go back to the Extranjeria office (no need to get another numbered ticket) and the clerk usually tells you not to queue again, just wait until she's finished dealiing with the current person and then go straight up to the desk with your receipt. When I got mine I wasn't issued with the NIE number on the day but had to go back and collect it about a week later, but if you're signing on the register of foreign residents at the same time I think you get your tarjeta sized certificate on the spot now.


----------



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

Lynn Thanks very much for taking the time to explain that to me. Nick.


----------



## hibiscus123 (Aug 27, 2015)

good luck if you get the 'young' girl, (that obviously does not 'do' salad), the reason being that she is well known to decide whether to speak English or not, on the day that I applied for my NIE she decided that she was only going to speak total Spanish which resulted in me having to get a abogado to sort it out, tsk tsk it only cost me E100 all because she refused to speak to me in English even though she is totally bi-lingual, as for the advice about getting there early, take it, it does get busy early, Re the choosing to speak English don't forget this is the extranjeria dept!!!!! Also you will need photocopies of your passport which now due to the new anti-tamper/forgery systems in force it may be difficult to get an acceptable facsimile, they at first totally refused my copies, it was the onset of morning break that caused them to change their minds and accept it.


----------



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

Cheers mate will keep that in mind when we go....Nick.


----------

